# Pes Anserinus CPT Code



## nycoder (Oct 8, 2008)

For any outpatient Arthritis coders out there: 

What is the correct CPT code for a "Pes Anserinus" steroid injection? 

Is it 20610? It's located in the knee but it seems that it differs from the common knee joint steroid injection that I usually see.  

Thanks..


----------



## chrislyn1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Pes Anserinus CPT code*

Hi there,
I actually work in an orthopedic office and my physicians use the 20610 for that Dx.  They are still injecting a major joint.  I hope this helps.  Have a great day.


----------



## dmaec (Oct 9, 2008)

i'm not convinced it's the "joint" they're injecting.... appears to me to be more that they're injecting the area known as "Pes Anserinus", where the ligaments/tendons are "coming together"... 
i'm still researching it...but so far, that's what I come up with.....


----------



## baycoder1 (Oct 9, 2008)

The Pes Anserinus is actually a bursa and is located on the medial side of lower leg distal to the knee joint.  It is considered an accessory structure to the knee joint and the 20610 would apply.  The CPT description indicates "major joint or bursa".  That's the code I use--hope that helps.


----------



## chrislyn1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with Baycoder...I was just getting ready to type that as my response.


----------



## baycoder1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Chryslin--it's nice to be agreed with. 

Bill Nyland  PA-C


----------



## dmaec (Oct 9, 2008)

Pain and tenderness on the inside of the knee, approximately 2 to 3 inches below the joint, are symptoms of pes anserine bursitis of the knee. The pes anserine bursa is a small lubricating sac located between the shinbone (tibia) and three tendons of the hamstrings muscle at the inside of the knee. Because the three tendons splay out on the front of the shinbone and look like the foot of a goose, pes anserine bursitis is also known as goosefoot bursitis.

k...now I get it  and can say - I agree with both chrislyn1977 & baycoder1 20610 could be used.


----------



## martnel (May 5, 2009)

What code would y'all use for excision of this bursa? I do not have opnotes yet, this needs pre-op coding and I cannot find anything that make sense to me. Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------

